# Any reason to not go with a TLD A2?



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Coming off a Bell Super 2R that has had multiple hard hits, although no visible damage apart from bad surface scraping. I obviously need to replace it, and now is the time to do that with my list to Santa being requested by my loved ones.

Any reason to not go with this? It fits very nicely and, perhaps most importantly, matches the whole black and orange thing I got going on with my new hardtail...


----------



## splitendz (Nov 13, 2015)

Do it ! Great helmets


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Arent they coming out with qn A3 soon?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

jacksonlui said:


> Arent they coming out with qn A3 soon?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


🤔

Not sure if you are being facetious...


----------



## MudderNutter (Oct 23, 2014)

I have one and I love it. Would definitely buy another.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I have my eye on an A2 to replace my Super 2, also. It fits me way better than the Bell, that's for sure. Not a fan of most of the colors, though. I prefer solids.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Harold said:


> I have my eye on an A2 to replace my Super 2, also. It fits me way better than the Bell, that's for sure. Not a fan of most of the colors, though. I prefer solids.


What about this one? Not solid, but still pretty understated. Well, as far as TLD goes anyway...


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

mtnbkrmike said:


> What about this one? Not solid, but still pretty understated. Well, as far as TLD goes anyway...
> 
> View attachment 1227372


ugh, don't like the stars.

I would rather have the solid black or the two tone decoy colors.

https://shop.troyleedesigns.com/2018-tld-a2-decoy-helmet?quantity=1&color=213


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Dammit. I need to check whether the Sweat Buster install will be seamless with an A2. Those Sweat Busters are mandatory equipment for me. 

Gotta check with #TraxFactory...


----------



## PUNKY (Apr 26, 2010)

I bought the charcoal with fluro yellow highlight A1 a few seasons back. Colour is getting a lil long in tooth for myself. 
Especially since my skillset has diminished.


----------



## Forest Rider (Oct 29, 2018)

I enjoy my A2 also. I don't know of any reasons why not to buy it. The only one would be that it does't fit properly, but you already know it does fit properly.

I guess one drawback is helmet lighting. The type of light may be a factor. I have the NiteRider light and the helmet mount has to be mounted pretty far back to allow the light to tilt forward enough. The A2 has a point on the back/top of the helmet, not flat. The strap does mount to the helmet but it's not flat.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Forest Rider said:


> I enjoy my A2 also. I don't know of any reasons why not to buy it. The only one would be that it does't fit properly, but you already know it does fit properly.
> 
> I guess one drawback is helmet lighting. The type of light may be a factor. I have the NiteRider light and the helmet mount has to be mounted pretty far back to allow the light to tilt forward enough. The A2 has a point on the back/top of the helmet, not flat. The strap does mount to the helmet but it's not flat.


I was wondering about that. And about a GoPro mount. My Super 2R came with a mount, which was nice.


----------



## Forest Rider (Oct 29, 2018)

I can post a picture of the NiteRider mount on my helmet if you need to see. I won't get that until this evening though (in case Santa is currently texting you from the bike shop).

I haven't looked closely enough to know how a GoPro mount would stick to the helmet.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Forest Rider said:


> I can post a picture of the NiteRider mount on my helmet if you need to see. I won't get that until this evening though (in case Santa is currently texting you from the bike shop).
> 
> I haven't looked closely enough to know how a GoPro mount would stick to the helmet.


Hahahaha! Sure. That would be helpful. I have 2 NiteRider Lumina 900 Boosts.

It's not a deal breaker, so if it's a PITA, no problem. But thanks.


----------



## Forest Rider (Oct 29, 2018)

When I get home from work. I don't have the helmet with me today.


----------



## Forest Rider (Oct 29, 2018)

*TLD A2 Helmet with NiteRider light mount*

---


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Forest Rider said:


> The first picture is mounted pushed forward. The light is tilted back to the limit of the pivot (no interference with the helmet). It works, Having it back a bit further is helpful to not have to raise my head up as much while aiming the beam.
> 
> The next two are with it pushed back. It is easier to adjust the angle to not make you have to raise your head as much. As you can tell from the back, it is held down against the peak of the helmet contour. I've used it there for a couple rides. It does seem stable.
> 
> If you do go with the A2, I route the light mount strap between the helmet shell and the mips liner (so as not to pinch he mips liner with the strap).


Holy crap. Thanks for posting that. Ok. I won't be getting rid of my Super 2R when I get this one.

That said, that 950 Boost is a big heavy light. I have two 900 Boosts, and my bet is that a micro would probably be a better helmet light. But like you said, it works.

In all honesty, it's not a big deal for me. I am scared shitless to do any night rides and I HATE the footage from my GoPro mounted on my helmet (not to mention that I am shocked I haven't busted it yet smashing into branches overhead).

Good to know though. Thanks again.


----------



## Forest Rider (Oct 29, 2018)

The specs on the 950 seems pretty closely weighted to some of the others. I do feel it, but I don't think it is too bad. I guess if I used a lighter one I'd actually know if I feel it too much. ha
I don't think it would affect the mounting location though. It doesn't tip up enough to point far enough forward in all scenarios. A smaller light I don't imagine will do any better?

Id like to take a spin at night but I don't really want to do it alone. The same fears as most people. 1) getting injured and not being found 2)animal attack (probably not gonna get attacked thought 3) getting injured and only being found by animals. haha

I will probably get out for an after work ride that finishes shortly after dark on selected routes -like the ones that finish near the streets. Or a short lap where I finish at dark. It's just getting dark early. I fortunately have opportunity to leave early and make up my time later. 

I think the helmet has a pretty comfortable fit and stays in place nicely. Some reviews say it runs hot in warmer weather but I don't think I've noticed it. Seems to me that there is plenty of ventilation for mountain bike riding. Most of the time our head is a radiator for MTB, not a lot of moving air to cool us, unlike road bike. So for me I never felt the helmet was the reason I was getting hot and frustrated. I blame the steep hills for my frustrations. 

The visor looks a little funny, but only to people looking at you. Not you while wearing it and riding. It might be a tad heavy, but hard for me to compare it when I've only had one other helmet. 

Nothing else I can think of, unless you can.


----------



## springs (May 20, 2017)

They are a little hot but I guess that's relative to your riding environment.


----------



## Forest Rider (Oct 29, 2018)

And each person is different. I get hot warm pretty quick, but I think I'm sort of blessed with good cooling. I learned this when I would do my runs after work and friends thought I was nuts.

It's 100 every day in the summer. But it's a dry heat. hahaha

Again, I only have one other helmet to compare against. I think there are more reviews that say the A1 is hot, the A2 does a better job but still runs warm, than there are stating the helmet is cool.

I guess it's fair to say that if a person gets hot (headed) pretty easily they may need a better cooling option.

I kind of like when I have sweat dripping off my head though, makes me think it is raining and I'm tricked into thinking it's cooling me off. (not really)


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

robmac48 said:


> They are a little hot but I guess that's relative to your riding environment.


Yes. I have read the pinkbike reviews of the A1 and A2 which are probably reasonably accurate. As Forest Rider said, I gather that the A2 is an improvement over the A1 but still not the coolest lid around. That is a bit of a problem for me but whatever. I will sweat like a pig regardless of what I am wearing.

As for fear of animals at night, I have griz and other predators in my area but it's the spooks and 2 legged freaks that worry me more. I use my 900s for commuting, which is bad enough in terms of freakiness. I am on a semi-secluded bike path. Late at night it can get **** your pants scary on there. Out in the mountains? No way. Can't do it. So the whole helmet light thing, good or bad, is really irrelevant for me. I will stick to bar mounted commuting. That's the extent of night riding I intend to do.


----------



## Forest Rider (Oct 29, 2018)

I finished a road ride on the paved path one evening in the dark. Definitely spooky. 
True in some areas here about the 2-legged creatures as well.

Good luck with the decisions.

You may look into the Smith Forefront. I think they are cost comparable and have a similar fit. My ex girl friend bought one and I really liked it. It had a good fit around the head. I think for me it was just a tad tall, I would have gotten one if not for the cost though. Fit and finish is really good. Lots of color options. At the time, the color she got was on a big sale. Not so much for what I wanted. The TLD was cost effective for me. The shape of the fit is similar between the two, maybe check those out. It has the internal mesh lining too to keep unwanted critters out of your locks. Also though, when you get an itchy head you can't scratch it. As if the itch is every in a reachable location on any helmet anyway.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

I agree the A2 is a bit hot although it has improved from the.A1. What about a poc? Ive never tried one. Do they run cooler?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

IME, the A2 is WAY cooler than the Bell Super 2.

Not sure what it is, but I don't like the fit on the Smith helmets. And POC helmets are like torture devices for me.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Harold said:


> IME, the A2 is WAY cooler than the Bell Super 2.
> 
> Not sure what it is, but I don't like the fit on the Smith helmets. And POC helmets are like torture devices for me.


This is GREAT to hear. I can tolerate my Suoer 2R so the A2 shouldn't be a problem. Among many other places, I rocked that Super 2R in the St. George, Hurricane and Moab heat.

I can't wear a POC. They just don't fit properly. Not even close. The best fitting helmets for me seem to be Giro. The Bell was ok. But only ok. It got a lot better once I added a Sweat Buster.

The A2 seems to fit like a glove (except For my head) and it is dope AF. I am totally down for the A2. Done.


----------



## Forest Rider (Oct 29, 2018)

Merry Christmas. LOL


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

This helmet is really nice and fully Sweat Buster ready. TLD provides extra velcro and the padding is designed to be cut for fitting per instructions.

Existing TLD padding








Cut along flat portion of pad per TLD instructions








I used all 6 extra velcro ovals, 2 on sweat buster, 4 end pieces








Perfect fit.


----------



## DOCRIGID (Sep 16, 2009)

I also replaced my bell super with a A2 this season. A2 is a great helmet! the only downside to it is no integrated camera/light mount like the bell has. A2 is significantly lighter, and a lot more airy, there is room around the temples for glasses. My 100% glasses would rub my temples raw wearing the bell.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

DOCRIGID said:


> I also replaced my bell super with a A2 this season. A2 is a great helmet! the only downside to it is no integrated camera/light mount like the bell has. A2 is significantly lighter, and a lot more airy, there is room around the temples for glasses. My 100% glasses would rub my temples raw wearing the bell.


Sweet. Thanks.

These are great reviews. I am going to pick up the orange A2 tomorrow that is on hold for me. My daughter can give it to me for Christmas.

I was never thrilled with my Super 2R. My 7 year old Giro Xen before it was much nicer in every respect. That's it for Bell for me.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

mtnbkrmike said:


> Sweet. Thanks.
> 
> These are great reviews. I am going to pick up the orange A2 tomorrow that is on hold for me. My daughter can give it to me for Christmas.
> 
> I was never thrilled with my Super 2R. My 7 year old Giro Xen before it was much nicer in every respect. That's it for Bell for me.


I have a Giro Xar (replaced the Xen) that I wear on my road bike. I also tend to wear it in wintertime because it fits my Buff better. The Super fits me so snugly that even wearing a thin Buff underneath it makes it hurt if my hair is just a little bit too long.


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

jacksonlui said:


> Arent they coming out with qn A3 soon?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


No, we are not.


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

robmac48 said:


> They are a little hot but I guess that's relative to your riding environment.


Compared to which models? and in what temps?


----------



## lardo5150 (Oct 20, 2014)

I am still holding out hope that 100% releases a trail version of their Aircraft next year


----------



## PUNKY (Apr 26, 2010)

stiksandstones said:


> No, we are not.


The adjustment dial on my A1 tightens to one side only. Has this been fixed for the A2 or is it just a "me" issue?


----------



## MudderNutter (Oct 23, 2014)

I have an a2 and it doesn’t just tighten on one side


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

stiksandstones said:


> Compared to which models? and in what temps?


I have the MET Parabellum. 100g lighter, probably vents better in socal heat, and cheaper. However the A2 looks a little better, probably adds a little more protection, and fits me better. Although 100g is a lot of weight savings for long days. If the A2 dropped 75g and vents just as good, I'd be all over it. I have everything else TLD, might as well complete my wardrobe.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mpress (Jan 30, 2012)

I switched from a Bell Super2 to a TLD A2. It definitely runs cooler than the Super2. My primary gripe with the A2 was how the lining seemed to funnel sweat onto my glasses and eyes.


----------



## teK-- (Dec 3, 2011)

mpress said:


> I switched from a Bell Super2 to a TLD A2. It definitely runs cooler than the Super2. My primary gripe with the A2 was how the lining seemed to funnel sweat onto my glasses and eyes.


yea what's up with that... the shape of the pads even ends in 2 corner shapes one positioned above each eye, directing streams of water directly into my eyes wtf...

I periodically take it off like at the top of climbs and squeeze the pads out to drain them.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

teK-- said:


> yea what's up with that... the shape of the pads even ends in 2 corner shapes one positioned above each eye, directing streams of water directly into my eyes wtf...
> 
> I periodically take it off like at the top of climbs and squeeze the pads out to drain them.


Not a problem. Not for me at least. I run a Sweat Buster in every helmet I own. Problem solved, and instantly better fit.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Anyone own both the A2 and Poc tectal race and can compare ventilation and comfort?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## splitendz (Nov 13, 2015)

Poc tectal race is the best vented helmet I have owned. No A2, but I do own A1. A2 should be fine too... go with the one that fits your head... they are different


----------



## Panttaani (Aug 4, 2015)

I found the A2 to be a well fitting helmet with three sizes to choose from and it is also a beautiful design. Ventilation is quite good also. 
But the visor is a huge disappointment. Sure it looks good but it’s absolutely useless when riding in the rain. For me the visor has not only one but two functions: shielding from the sun AND protecting riding glasses from rain.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm pretty happy with my A2. The only thing I truly dislike is its ability to hold a light well. I bough the A2 to replace my Scott Stego after a wreck that put a giant dent in in and knocked the MIPS loose. I'm still wearing the Stego for night rides cause my Dinotte light wont fit tight and stay on the A2.


----------

